# 9 các tìm ý tưởng chủ đề contten



## huongbtph (21 Tháng mười 2021)

Để tạo ra một bài viết chất lượng thì chắc chắn trước đó bạn cần nên ý tưởng chủ đềcho nội dung mà bạn định viết. Hiện tại có rất nhiều cách để tìm ý tưởng. Tôi vừa search google thì thấy có khoảng 30-40 cách. Nhưng thực chất thì không nhiều như vậy. Trong bài viết này tôi sẽ hướng dẫn 10 cách tìm ý tưởng chủ đề cho nội dung đơn giản nhất nhé! 
*1. Google Search*
Thứ nhất chúng ta cũng tìm hiểu về công cụ Google search này nhé! đây là công cụ tốt nhất để đưa ra ý tưởng nội dung đó chính là google.

*1.1 Gợi ý tìm kiếm google*
Khi bạn gõ từ khóa mình tìm kiếm vào thanh tìm kiếm lập tức các chủ đề gợi ý sẽ được hiện ra trong quá trình bạn gõ. Đầu tiên bạn cần có chủ đề chính ví dụ như: Thiết kế website thì lập tức những từ gợi ý sẽ được hiện ra như hình dưới đây.

*1.2 Google “People also ask”*
Khoảng cuối năm 2018 và đầu năm 2019, Google có ra những gợi ý về việc gợi ý câu hỏi nhiều người cũng tìm kiếm dưới dạng câu hỏi. Tuy nhiên, từ khi họ bỏ qua thì đến nay tôi không thấy những gợi ý đó quay lại nữa.

*2. Google Trends*
Google Trends là một công cụ tuyệt vời để nghiên cứu các chủ đề và ý tưởng nhưng tôi nhận thấy không có nhiều người sử dụng nó. Nó là một trong số những cách tốt bởi vì nó mang lại cho bạn một lợi thế so với đối thủ cạnh tranh của bạn.

Lý do chính để sử dụng các trends của Google là tìm các trends chủ đề liên quan đến lĩnh vực của bạn. Đây không phải là một công cụ để thực hiện nghiên cứu từ khóa kỹ lưỡng nhưng nó có thể cung cấp cho bạn một số gợi ý về những chủ đề rộng rãi đang đang tìm kiếm trên Google.

Công cụ này rất dễ sử dụng bạn chỉ cần làm những bước rất đơn giản như:

Bước 1: Truy cập và đăng kí tài khoản

Bước 2: Điền từ khóa sau đó nó sẽ gợi ý cho bạn các chủ đề

*3. Sử dụng công cụ nghiên cứu chủ đề*
Đây là một trong những cộng rất quen thuộc đối với những SEOER. Công cụ này đã được rất nhiều người sử dụng đó chính là công cụ Keywordtool.io. Trước đây thì công cu này miễn phí để khách hàn có thể tự do tiềm kiếm nhưng bây giờ thì đã thu phí rồi.

Sau khi có tài khoản thì thực hiện đăng nhập. Và nhập từ khóa vào Google sẽ trả về cho bạn tất cả các kết quả liên quan. Ở đây bạn có thể điều chỉnh lại bộ lọc để lọc được những từ khóa phù hợp với chủ đề mà bạn đang quan tâm.

Ngoài ra thì thông tin từ khóa sau khi khách hàng tìm kiếm sẽ được sắp xếp đẹp măt, dễ nhìn, và cung cấp đầy đủ các thông tin.

*4. Từ việc trả lời cộng đồng*
Một trong những cách có được những chủ đề rất hay và cần thiết sát với người dùng đó là việc chúng ta trả lời những câu hỏi trong lĩnh vực đến từ cộng đồng. Điều này phù hợp với mọi lĩnh vực và đối với những Website được định hướng nội dung theo lối chuyên gia thì sẽ càng cần hơn nữa.

Đó là lý do vì sao các bạn nên tham gia vào những hội nhóm liên quan đến lĩnh vực bạn hoạt động. Hiện tại có rất nhiều công cụ hỗ trợ việc này như công cụ: AnswerthePublic.

*5. Phân tích từ đối thủ cạnh tranh*
Cách dễ dàng hơn là bạn có thể theo dõi đối thủ cạnh tranh và tận dụng đó để tìm những nội dung mới.

Có 2 cách để tìm chủ đề mới từ đối thỉ cạnh tranh:


Kiểm tra trang web của họ một cách chi tiết, đặc biệt là blog của họ. Xem các chủ đề họ trình bày trong bài viết của họ hoặc Kênh YouTube và sử dụng bất kỳ phương pháp nào ở trên để tìm ý tưởng tương tự mà bạn cũng có thể nhắm mục tiêu.
Cách tốt nhất để tìm ra ý tưởng chủ đề nào phù hợp với đối thủ của bạn là phân tích nội dung và thứ hạng của họ bằng công cụ.
*6. Tìm kiếm trên Youtube*
Công cụ này tương tự như google search. Bạn cần nhập từ khóa chủ đề chính vào thanh tìm kkiêmsau đó các chủ đề liên quan sẽ hiện ra để gợi ý cho bạn. Youtobe sẽ đề cập cho bạn những từ khóa mà được nhiều người tìm kiếm.

*7. Từ Google Analytics*
Nếu bạn đang làm quen với SEO mà chưa rõ về công cụ này thì bạn cần thực hiện nó và tìm hiểu tất cả các thống kê trong công cụ này ngay. Còn đối với việc có được ý tưởng cho chủ đề mới thì Google Analytics sẽ giúp bạn rất tốt trong việc mở rộng chủ đề cũ đã có lượng truy cập.

Để tìm hiểu ý tưởng nội dung bằng nội dung hiện có của bạn, bạn có thể sử dụng Google Analytics và Google Search Console (sẽ được thảo luận trong bước tiếp theo).

Đăng nhập vào Google Analytics và điều hướng đến BÁO CÁO -> TẤT CẢ LƯU LƯỢNG TRUY CẬP -> KÊNH.

Bạn có thể xem chi tiết hơn để lọc báo cáo theo Nguồn và chỉ hiển thị lưu lượng truy cập từ các công cụ tìm kiếm (lưu lượng truy cập tự nhiên đó).

Điều này sẽ loại bỏ bất kỳ lưu lượng truy cập nào bạn nhận được từ các mạng xã hội không nhất thiết phải nhắm mục tiêu và cũng loại trừ mọi lượng tìm kiếm phải trả tiền (từ Google adswords chẳng hạn).

Những gì bạn muốn tìm hiểu là từ khóa nào trang này hiện đang xếp hạng nhưng quan trọng nhất là từ khóa nào nó có thứ hạng trên trang thứ hai và thứ ba của Google (vị trí 11-30).

Lấy các từ khóa đó (xuất hiện ở vị trí 11-30) và kiểm tra xem bạn chưa có trang nào nhắm mục tiêu các từ khóa đó trên trang web của bạn và nếu không thì hãy tìm tiêu đề chủ đề chính xác để nhắm mục tiêu cho nó.

*8. Google Search Console*
Google Search Console là một công cụ miễn phí do Google cung cấp cho quản trị web. Trong số những thứ khác, nó có thể cho bạn biết những trang phổ biến nhất của trang web của bạn trong tìm kiếm của Google và những truy vấn nào.

Khái niệm này tương tự như những gì chúng tôi đã làm với Google Analytics ở trên. Chúng tôi sẽ sử dụng bảng điều khiển tìm kiếm của Google để tìm các trang phổ biến của trang web và các chủ đề / từ khóa có liên quan đến các trang hàng đầu của chúng tôi nhưng vẫn không có thứ hạng cao.

*9. Công cụ Semrush*
cho phép bạn phân tích hơn 16 tỷ từ khóa. Nó sẽ cung cấp cho bạn các chủ đề thịnh hành trong ngành của bạn, nhưng nó còn làm được nhiều điều hơn thế. Nó cũng sẽ cung cấp cho bạn những ý tưởng về cách cải thiện SEO của bạn.

Bạn có thể sử dụng miễn phí lần đầu tiên sử dụng. Nhưng sau đó công cụ này sẽ bắt bạn trả phí cho những lần tiết theo.

Công cụ này cung cấp cho bạn các từ khóa liên quan được sắp xếp theo mức độ phổ biến cùng với khối lượng tìm kiếm gần đúng. Đây là một công cụ từ khóa có trả tiền rất phức tạp và bạn có thể sử dụng nó để tìm các xu hướng và các tìm kiếm phổ biến về chủ đề cụ thể của mình. Sử dụng các từ khóa này để tạo ra các ý tưởng về bài đăng trên blog.

Kết luận: Đây là 9 cách tìm ý tưởng chủ đề cho nội dung đơn giản nhất mà tôi muốn giưới thiệu cho các bạn. Mong rằng qua bài viết này các bạn sẽ biết thêm được nhiều kiến thức mới. Nếu còn thắc mắc nào khác hãy cmt phía dưới chúng tôi sẽ trả lời bạn nhanh nhất có thể.
Nguồn: https://thuemaychuao.net/9-cach-tim-y-tuong-chu-de-cho-noi-dung/


----------

